# Can some one recomend some good speaker wall mounts ?



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

I have some small home theater speakers that have one hole in the back to screw a wall mount in What are the best Wall Speaker Mounts


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

For small speakers, check these out from Parts Express. I just got a set and they appear to be well made. They are all metal construction with three balls included for different type speaker mount threads. A flat plate attaches to the ceiling or wall and the stem snaps into that and is held with a locking nut. The head rotates 360 degrees and the ball in the head swivels 180 degrees. A plastic cap is provided that slides over the mounting plate to conceal it. Maybe not the "best" but pretty good and cost effective. Available in black or white (could be painted your choice of color with a little effort).

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-249&FTR=300-249&CFID=22167138&CFTOKEN=85009605


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

Before you order speaker mounts you need to know the weight of the speaker and size of the threaded insert.

There are several different sizes.

What kind of speakers are you trying to mount?


----------



## jim1174 (Feb 3, 2010)

my speakers are under 8 pounds they are just like the ones in this picture they are cambridge sound works 

dealhack.com/archives/img/2009/0909/cswextreme_multimediasys.jpg


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I can't find the specs on the size of the inserts of those speakers but I can tell you that my CSW speakers which are older than yours are all 1/4".

I would not go with any of those cheapo plastic brackets for that kind of weight. Speaker bracket weight limits can be optimistic so grab something rated for more than you need.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

Jim,
The brackets from Parts Express will easily hold an 8 pound speaker and have three different supplied screw thread sizes (individual ball heads). The only part of the mount that is plastic is the ball head and base (cosmetic) cover, but the ball heads looks like a composite that will hold much more than you're talking about. The rest of the mount is steel. The thread sizes supplied are 1/4-20, 1/4-24, and a 1/8-32. The speakers you're talking about aren't heavy weights so you don't need a super heavy duty mount. The PE mount should work fine for you if you like its looks.

Also you might find this site of interest which shows a good selection of mounts.

http://www.mountsandmore.com/Speaker-Mounts-C19352.html?refid=G6323.%22speaker+mounting%22&gclid=CM_U-JiQ2Z8CFYwwpAodzjWjGA

There is a listing of thread sizes by speaker manufacture here:

http://www.oregondv.com/threads.htm


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

If you are an Amazon customer, Sanus Systems offers a variety of speaker brackets that will suit your needs. I personally use the Sanus WMS series brackets for my 6 lb surround speakers. They allow me to point the speakers straight down to my listening position which is agains't the wall.


----------

